# Kick the person above you!!



## mickeyphobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Just for fun...
say: kicked for "the reason" !!
its just playful, nothing serious....:idea


----------



## MikeJ0 (Oct 23, 2013)

^^kicked for being a fox


----------



## tiptoe (Oct 29, 2013)

kicked for kickin a fox and being a jerk lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Kicked for kicking someone whose permanently banned T_T dats harsh


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Kicked because its better than banning


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kicked for having profile tabs with camouflaging text.

(Your profile is creative by the way )


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Kicked because thanks 
(only a small friendly kick...)


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

Kicked you to get my kicks.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kick kick kick* because I have stomach pain :<


----------



## GoogIe (Jan 18, 2014)

huh??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Kicked for being confused.


----------



## GoogIe (Jan 18, 2014)

^kicked for kicking me(i didn't even kick anyone)


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

baby kick only cause i like google


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kicked because you have a smiley after your location for living in the doors. Why is that so great? Sounds like a stupid place to live. *kicks again* :roll lol xD


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kicked because i refer it to you can find me listening to the doors the band 
i really should be specific :/


----------



## GoogIe (Jan 18, 2014)

hazy girl said:


> baby kick only cause i like google


kicked cuz that baby kick hurt.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for using the name of google in vain


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kicked for talking about the ruler of internet, google.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Kicked for still wearin a santa hat


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for having a better profile design than me


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked because you are not me and I because I envy being anything but me


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* kick* because i envy you


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Heil my foot 
-Kicks steiner-


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Heil my foot
> -Kicks steiner-


Kick because: Communism :teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damned ruller of striner or whatever..


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


> Damned ruller of striner or whatever..


Kick because: Avatar sticking its tongue at me.


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

Kicked because you're chewing invisible gum loudly.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for living in your imagination


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for not exporting fine russian offload equipment to the u.s.


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

But I like it in here! 

And kicked for eating all my gosh darn food! Get your own!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for kicking me for the most common reason for which i get kicked


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kicked for eating my food


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for asking for it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kicked for questioning me


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Kicked because Christmas is over monotony!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kicked because changing my avatar would take far too much effort. :no


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked because you probably have no idea about the quality of the football club Lokomotiv Moscow


----------



## DyingBreed (Jan 19, 2014)

kicked for making me aware of things about which I have no idea


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


>


Omg xDD

* kicks* :<


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for not being grumpy enough to have a grumpy cat avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kicked for not kicking him for being under your bed.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for thinking there's room for a foot and that poster under my bed


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kicked because there is room under the floor.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for going under floors


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Kicked because I used to do kickboxing for a few years when I was younger
*WHAM*


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for missing with that last kick


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for being a random nobody


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for not sending over any of those fine russian soft drinks...with up to 10% alcohol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

kicked cause i hate you....:yes


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for not hating me more.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for wanting my alcohol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for not making fun of vladimir putin to his face


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kicked because my weaves all messed up


----------



## twinkies (Jan 30, 2014)

kicked for kicking the other person


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

kicked for reminding me of out of production awesomeness


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* kick* because no school today D : <


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

-Kick-
for taking advantage of no school by not studying!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* kick* don't kick me child : < * kick kick kick*


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kick.. for stomping out another kicker !


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for being against kicking


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kick... for making me wanna kick :'(


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for kicking me


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kick for kicking me for kicking kickers who stomped out another kicker with multiple kicks @[email protected] lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for getting to 100 posts


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kick for noticing my 100 post!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for joining in 2014


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked by orders of Motherrr Russia


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked by order of the State of New York!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kicked by order of myself.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

kicked for being you O_O


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for being YOU


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked for copying another post -_-'


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* kick super kick kick kick* : < kicked for kicking


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

^
Kicked for having two L's in your username!


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Kicked for not having a signature


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for being an owl


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked because I think it's fun now lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for having fun kicking me :'(


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked bcuz tears bring me joyyy lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for cruelty


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked for being a man -_-


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for cuz Idk I need to get my kicks aha


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

kicked for using me :'(


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for hurting me inside


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

kicked for not thinking about MY feelings :'(


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for pointing that out to me. But I am sorry and I will think about your feelings


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked for being so heartless....... lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for calling me heartless


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

banned for having the best KICK EVER .. lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

MetalPearls said:


> banned for having the best KICK EVER .. lol












For saying I have the best kick ever.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

banned for making it out to have MULTIPLE kicks -_- Ouch.. x_X


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for complaining about it being more than one kick!


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Kicked for outsourcing his kicks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Drop kicked by Mr IHOP.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked because You need to be


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Kicked because I couldn't kick the person who kicked me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for not just kicking the person who kicked you, regardless of the rules, anyway.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Kicked for making me jealous of him for having those little "kick-boxer" icons


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for not knowing they're .gif images from the Street Fighter games. 

Here, have one on the house!









I should really stop spamming them. :teeth


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Kicked for being awesome and for enlightening, mooi  

(Very very light kick)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Very gentle kick in return for your very, very light kick.  And another one for thinking i'm awesome, while you are obviously more awesome than me.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for being Dutch. Where's the weed man? And the Eredivisie's relevance lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for asking me two questions I don't know the answers to, lol.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for not knowing the answers lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for wanting answers to them in the first place.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Kicked for not wanting to help increase my knowledge of life


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for not knowing weed can be bought in "coffee shops". Another kick for even bothering to mention the Eredivisie, while it's in it's current state. Everyone knows it sucks nowadays, and i'm not even much of a soccer fan.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Kicked for sounding irritated.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for thinking I sound irritated when i'm not irritated at all. Lol.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Kicked for not being irritated, which is good that you're not 

Ohh. Also,

Kicked for coming across your sing-along on the other thread
Kicked for sounding pretty good in it .










(Triple threat)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kicked for coming along my sing-along and thinking I sound pretty good, while it's obviously terrible.  Regardless, :thanksAlso, kicked for stealing my .gif! Oh, and kicked for giving me the second kick, because kicking someone for just coming across their post makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. :lol


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gush. So kicked for assuming I stole your GIF when it was offered to me, by you as a matter of fact :lol 

And also, kicked for saying my previous kick makes no sense, when it actually does because it was a friendly kick. And if it wasn't for the kick I wouldn't have complimented you *kick*


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Kicked, for too much kicking.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked for slowly improving which is faster then me -_- (I'm all jelly now)


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Kicked because I don't understand a thing you just said on the last bit but it sounds cute any way


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

jelly = jealous

Kicked for not knowing that! lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

MetalPearls said:


> jelly = jealous
> 
> Kicked for not knowing that! lol


Kicked for being jelly, and kicked again for even using that word.

I'm going to break the rules for a second here, and not just kick the person above me, but also kick the person that got kicked by the person above me, that also happened to kick the person above her. Yeah, try saying that in one go without tripping over your tongue.



OwlGirl said:


> Oh my gush. So kicked for assuming I stole your GIF when it was offered to me, by you as a matter of fact :lol
> 
> And also, kicked for saying my previous kick makes no sense, when it actually does because it was a friendly kick. And if it wasn't for the kick I wouldn't have complimented you *kick*


First off, kicked for gushing! Secondly, kicked for being a smartass and saying that I offered you the kick (which, I admit, is true, but i'm kicking you for it anyway). Thirdly, when you compliment a person, you're not supposed to kick them! So, you get kicked for that. And lastly, kicked, because all your kicking is beginning to cause me bruises. :b


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked for kicking girls SO MUCH !! 
**only for Metalluney, tomb stone plus my kick -_- **


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Metalunatic said:


> Kicked for being jelly, and kicked again for even using that word.
> 
> I'm going to break the rules for a second here, and not just kick the person above me, but also kick the person that got kicked by the person above me, that also happened to kick the person above her. Yeah, try saying that in one go without tripping over your tongue.
> 
> First off, kicked for gushing! Secondly, kicked for being a smartass and saying that I offered you the kick (which, I admit, is true, but i'm kicking you for it anyway). Thirdly, when you compliment a person, you're not supposed to kick them! So, you get kicked for that. And lastly, kicked, because all your kicking is beginning to cause me bruises. :b


Ok ok :squeeze Enough of the kicking..

But I'm obviously going to have to kick you for breaking the rules. And also a kick for trying to say that all in one go (By the way, how can you kick me for gushing?) :stu I don't know anymore

Oh and one last kick for your "going to attempt " to kick me in the next 5+ minutes or so :b


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked for hugging Metal L -_- lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

MetalPearls said:


> Kicked for kicking girls SO MUCH !!
> **only for Metalluney, tomb stone plus my kick -_- **


Kicked for convientely forgetting that you girls kick back in equal measure. Kicked for Tombstoning me, fifteen times no less! You're lucky I don't kick you fifteen times. Also kicked for picking a video with the Undertaker that has his most awesome theme song playing in it. Also kicked for making too many -_- faces!



OwlGirl said:


> Ok ok :squeeze Enough of the kicking..
> 
> But I'm obviously going to have to kick you for breaking the rules. And also a kick for trying to say that all in one go (By the way, how can you kick me for gushing?) :stu I don't know anymore
> 
> Oh and one last kick for your "going to attempt " to kick me in the next 5+ minutes or so :b


Kicked for having enough of the kicking. And another kick for thinking I actually said all that out loud in one go. And you're right, I would much prefer to do other things to gushing girls. Hey, you asked for it... :lol One last, gentle, kick for making me think about such things.



MetalPearls said:


> Kicked for hugging Metal L -_- lol


Aaaand one more kick for being jealous because you didn't get a hug as well.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* kicked* for not giving hugs


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Kicked in the face for being under my bed -_- pfft lol


----------

